# Stangalangs new detailing waggon (and its ANOTHER V8)



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally had a chance to do some work on my own car for a change. This being the newest edition to our stable, a V8 Range Rover. Aim for the day was just a general exterior tidy up with some winter protection.

To be fair the car looks really well for its age, with only the usual dirt build ups

















































So we started as always with a thorough hot rinse top to toe and in all the nooks and crannies to get rid of anything loose










Then with the suspension raised started on the arches with apc and various brushes










Then covered the wheels in espuma revolution, making sure we got all the way to the backs


























Leaving all 4 completely covered


















This was then aggitated with various brushes again paying close attantion to getting right to the backs and behind the spokes. Wheels maketh the car and you can be damn sure they have never been properly cleaned


























Then the tyres were scrubbed with apc










After all 4 wheels were cleaned i then made my way round again with decon gel completely covering them to release any stubborn ingrained contaminent


















Left to do its thing, aggitated and rinsed


















Then tardis on any tar spots










I then recleaned them with shampoo and a micro fibre so i can get in everywhere leaving this (nuts still to be removed and sprayed at a later stage)










We then dropped the suspension to make it easier to get to the roof and cleaned all the badges, filler cap and dirt traps (again something that will never have been done before)


























































APC was then sprayed on any bugs etc and was all washed with a decon shampoo and wash pad


















The car then went through the same decon routine as the wheels and was clayed. With silver its less important on the machining side imo and more important to really deep clean to get what gloss you can. It was then dragged in for drying with a fluffy towel and the airline


























Leaving a car that looks in pretty good nick but........









There were plenty of defects to capture lol

scratches

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa371
/MattRowe/Enhancements/Range%20Rover/039.jpg

swirls and wash marks


























flat paint and op


















And holograms i assume from a bodyshop


















So i started polishing with the rotary


























While kap used the DA to clean the pillars up using the glare system


















Did the trims with AG bumper (before)










after










50/50










And the same on the lowers










Dressed the tyres with finish kare top kote










And then sealed it all with Restructure Crystal Diamond Glaze. Leaving a finish we were both happy with









































































































Just the massive interior to tidy up now, wheel nuts to paint and grille to replace and its one sorted FullFat

Big thanks to Will and Kap and as always to the garage for putting up with us

Thanks for stopping by, stay classy :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks great, well done. is that a chrome add on for the front grille? not sure on that to be honest! cracking job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great work. looks stunning.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely looking motor mate . Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great now it has had it treatment


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic motor, the V8 works fabulously well in these, even though its an expensive animal to run!

For me, I think with a set of Genuine Range Rover mudflaps and tinted rear windows, it would be finished off perfectly!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Matt, stunning looking finish. :argie:

Same colour as my new A3 :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good and good work.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks cold; good work pal:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Those big v8 L322's are a cracking buy, everyones scared of running them but they are actually a smart buy !!! Well done!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice ride Matt


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys. We are very proud of it

Yes the grille is aftermarket. The old owner had it put on to lift it's looks. It's meant to look like an 06 onwards. It's coming off to get a more appropriate 1 on

And yes thanks it is a smart buy in a way. Only a little less Eco than the equivalent diesel, but when LPG converted it's twice the fuel for the same money. And it was a bargain to begin with


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers rob


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks very tidey


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks nice but that grill is awful.
Cheers for letting me loose on it was an eye opening experience.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ahhh, so it's finally made an appearance on DW! :lol:

Looks great Matt! :thumb:

Enjoy,

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Pleasure was all mine will. 

Cheers Alan, appreciated


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work ,i do love a v8


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Matt! Lots of paintwork there to polish! Lucky you had help... 
Nice touch with using sealant on the beast, should make cleaning a bit easier!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Love that! Nice shine to the silver 
Wish that there were more on here


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice investment on the L322 and one of the earlier models but looks like it's in good condition.........:thumb:

Have just been completing a Full Correction on one of these at dooka HQ and the paintwork was very tough, what combo did you use with your rotary?

Have to admit that it's nice to be able to adjust the ride height when machining the paintwork but boy is there a lot of metal to get around..........


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Nice investment on the L322 and one of the earlier models but looks like it's in good condition.........:thumb:
> 
> Have just been completing a Full Correction on one of these at dooka HQ and the paintwork was very tough, what combo did you use with your rotary?
> 
> Have to admit that it's nice to be able to adjust the ride height when machining the paintwork but boy is there a lot of metal to get around..........


Many thanks. On the seriously bad bits with op in them I used surbuf pads on the da to flatten it down then refined with 205 on a blue 3m. The rotary was mostly xpert 1000 on a yellow 3m. The paint was a joy in fairness, very responsive without putting up a fight, and yes a lot of car to get round but I loved the basic flat panels, made life easier than alfa's and such do lol. The restructure was applied on theda with a gold concours pad

Thanks again


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice one Matt! That's the new detailing wagon?? Sweet...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very good job there guys, nice plate number...


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

V8 monster  mmmmmmmmm shiny !


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very tidy work and motor mate, wife had the same motor last year and they are monsters to work on, I'm 6'5" and couldn't reach the centre of the roof properly from standing :doublesho


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

nice work m8, expensive plate!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> Very tidy work and motor mate, wife had the same motor last year and they are monsters to work on, I'm 6'5" and couldn't reach the centre of the roof properly from standing :doublesho


Lol I have no chance. Ladder for washing, up through the sunroof for polishing :thumb:

Thanks again


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice Matt, should have the weather soon to give it a workout!
Simon


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful motor.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Many thanks guys, and cheers for the polish simon worked a treat highly recommend both :thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

thats utterly lush mate!
great job on a great car!


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job mate :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Many thanks peeps


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice Read Matt thanks mate. Apart from the odd bubble coming through on the wheels the Beastie looks mint. Top work buddy:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Good comments as usual Matt.
Your work does speak for itself tho that much is clear.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks good condition, much better after a good clean up :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb: looks awesome

mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great looking..


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Looking good mate, 'tis a beast that one :thumb:

Makes a change to be doing your own car eh?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol cheers guys

Chilll all the wheels have spots unfortunatly. Tis next years "to do"

Will, very kind words pal you know it's appreciated

Hairy wrists, thanks pal :thumb: :lol:

Alex, YES!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking Motor and Love the Reg Plate!!!!!

I know of a Dentist who had "2 Tax" on his 997 it was his COMPANY CAR!!!!!! lol


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking machine!

Lovely job too.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

willwad82 said:


> Good comments as usual Matt.
> Your work does speak for itself tho that much is clear.


He's a bit to good for my liking


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I either owe somebody something, or I'm about to :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> I either owe somebody something, or I'm about to :lol:


Compliment mate is all. And some banter chucked in for good measure as always:thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

chillly said:


> He's a bit to good for my liking


Shhh he can hear you, he knows Ufc :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job there Matt :thumb:
The Silver colour on that paint looks really deep now !

How did you like the Xpert Polishes ?

Mario*


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

lovely work Matt.looks awesome compared to when i seen it (no offence lol) and could you upload more pics of the procedure :lol: just joking haha.really good work on those big wheels as well,infact,she is just a big girl all over really isnt she.i complain about the size of mine,but thats a 10 course meal of a detail.

good stuff boys .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent job there Matt :thumb:
> The Silver colour on that paint looks really deep now !
> 
> How did you like the Xpert Polishes ?
> ...


Hi mario. Yes finally got my hands on the 1000. Did a great job, easy to work with and on a softer pad finishes beautifully. Used plenty of ipa just in case but found very little. If I wanted a single polish system this would without question be it. 1500 I am still playing with


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Hi mario. Yes finally got my hands on the 1000. Did a great job, easy to work with and on a softer pad finishes beautifully. Used plenty of ipa just in case but found very little. If I wanted a single polish system this would without question be it. 1500 I am still playing with


*Hi Matt,

Once you use the Xpert 1500 you will never look back !
Excellent finishing polish but can also be used as a single polish system like the Xpert 1000 as with these two polishes pad choices determines the level of cut you want to achieve. Wool will give you a much faster cut without the heat build up then follow up with polishing and finishing pads depending on colour . These Polishes will work with Rotary and DA like the Flex XC3401 VRG.

Most of the jobs that I have done recently have been with these two polishes !

There is no need of IPA wipe downs any more because these polishes don't contain fillers or polishing oils like the rest of them out there !

Have you tried the Eraser from CQuartz ? Much better than IPA and it totally removes the polishing oils, which with IPA they are not removed entirely. The Eraser smells great too :thumb:

And this why the Eraser works better than the IPA ! http://www.autogeek.net/carpro-eraser-ipa.html

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers mario. I am very impressed with 1500. On all levels, but I can't decide if I prefer it over 85rd. Although it is the product I have been waiting for, a water based non filling long work time water based polish. So I'm sticking with it for now. Been having a torrid time working on a gold/black megane. These polishes coupled with surbuf then constant pressure pads seem to be getting the results I want. Think i need to get a xc3401 next year

Keep up the good work fella :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Hi Matt,
> 
> Once you use the Xpert 1500 you will never look back !
> Excellent finishing polish but can also be used as a single polish system like the Xpert 1000 as with these two polishes pad choices determines the level of cut you want to achieve. Wool will give you a much faster cut without the heat build up then follow up with polishing and finishing pads depending on colour . These Polishes will work with Rotary and DA like the Flex XC3401 VRG.
> ...


Mario Eraser sounds alot like Permanon Hecta ?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Matt, apologies for my tardy response, had head somewhere dark of late. 

Lovely job fella, we all know its impressive when silver appears to have a glass coating but you managed it easy if Im reading you right. 

Would be very interested to know exactly how you used the Xpert 1000 i.e. rotary speeds, set length etc etc. anything to stop me re-inventing the wheel.

Also same with Restructure Diamond Glaze. It will be very interesting to measure its durability, Ive still not a 100% decided on exact LSP(s) for the S2K but this time next year should still be up to the task if only half its claims are true :thumb: 

Nice One indeed :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers mike. Ok so regarding the products mentioned, I don't think I even got 50% out of them to be honest. The xpert, yes I used a zenith method(ish), but did keep the rpm's quite low, never really got above about 1400. I found on occasion that it "gummed" up in small sections, and found spending more time spreading at low rpm sorted this. You can defiantly one step with the right pad, using it more like 105 and 205 adjusting pressure and work area. On a finishing pad it finished beautifully, no need for follow up, although a "jewelling" session with your fave fine polish, or sticking with xpert, with 1500, for that extra mile. It is a versatile product. The restructure I used on the da on a concours pad. Spread it on the panel by hand, then used the da to work it in. It says rub till it shines and it's pretty much right. Someone actually commented on how shiny the front of the car looked without knowing that's the bit we had completed. As for durability, will never know I guess, would be better on black. It doesnt bead to speak of, but it is dirty so will come back to you when I get a chance to wash it.


----------

